# What Do I Need?



## yammer123 (Mar 14, 2003)

I Was wondering about all the stuff i would need to start. I am thinking about getting this stuff tell me what you think, if i need different stuff or if its ok.

55 or 75 gallon tank
EBO Jager Heater 250W
Water Dechlorinator
Powerhead 400gph
Aquamaster 400
Driftwood
Shallow Creek Gravel
Live plants

If i need anything else please let me know. Thx alot


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

Air pump with a air stone you can put under the gravel. something to measure the temp. A background.
MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Get a stronger filter.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

how many p's are you looking at getting in your tank ? are you starting with babies or adult p's. that would help to no whats best for filteration


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

yammer123 said:


> 55 or 75 gallon tank
> EBO Jager Heater 250W
> Water Dechlorinator
> Powerhead 400gph
> ...


 Get some fish as well: makes your tank much more exciting









Seriously, though, it looks like you got it all pretty well covered. You could add some larger rocks, to create some extra hiding spots: just make sure they don't have any sharp edges.

Good luck :smile:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I have never had a problem with any products, I think that stress-coat is over priced for declorinator - and that is really all it is.

I also reccomend melafix and proper pH 7.0 from aquarium pharmaceuticals (sp)

But in my box I try to always have:
*test kits - pH, Nitrate, Nitrite, ammonia
*medicines - covering everything, from white spot to slime, from internal bacteria to ulsers and wounds and more!
*aquarium salt
*dechlorinator
*a spare heater and filter

Everything else I have I feel is generally unnecessary, except for special circumstances.

In your tank you should have plenty of cover.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

get yourself a wide variety of foods for them as well. Also you mite want to get some meds just in case you ever need em, stuff like Melafix is good to have around just in case, also some aquarium salt is good to have too :smile:


----------



## yammer123 (Mar 14, 2003)

I Was Thinking about gettin 3 piranhas. You Think i need a bigger filter?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

get more just to be safe. Oh and dont forget some nets. Get a couple, they tend to bite through them, hehe. And a nice comfortable chair to sit on and watch the p's, cause your gonna be athere a long ass time. LOL


----------



## yammer123 (Mar 14, 2003)

How many more do u think i should get?


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Live plants cause a lot of algaey


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

One more to do... Take a pix of your tank to post in the PIX forum. Maybe you can be the winner of the month contest.


----------

